# New edit!



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Well that was just pointless.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BA :thumbsdown: short sweet well done….ccasion14:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

why would you put a gopro ad?

maybe fun for y'all, but not fun to watch

i want my 3 minutes back


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Those lift chairs looked very comfy!


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

never grab tindy


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

d2cycles said:


> Those lift chairs looked very comfy!


Mt. Snow in VT has the same lifts. Feels like a couch and has a bubble to pull down when it gets windy. :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

glad I read the comments no need to view the video


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

yup.....pretty lame


----------



## jiangliang (Mar 25, 2014)

I like see this video


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> Mt. Snow in VT has the same lifts. Feels like a couch and has a bubble to pull down when it gets windy. :thumbsup:





slyder said:


> glad I read the comments no need to view the video


I dunno? :dunno: I kinda wanna see those futuristic, comfy, couch bubble lifts! :eusa_clap:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Wish they would get them at JayPeak….


----------



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

pan said:


> Check it out ☮
> GoPro: Snowboarding Experience - YouTube


Welcome to the forum. Ignore the some of the comments on here this site doesn't weed out the the hillbillies,


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

marie4214 said:


> Welcome to the forum. Ignore the some of the comments on here this site doesn't weed out the the hillbillies,


seriously.

super awesome music and grabs.

fml.


----------

